# Pfadtext an Form von normalen Text anpassen



## sytanja (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Profis!
Ich versuche im Illustrator einen Text zu schreiben, der sich um ein O herumlegen soll. Ich habe das O in Pfade umgewandelt, kann aber mit dem Pfadtextwerkzeug nicht um das O herumschreiben. Was muß ich tun, damit das funktioniert?
Tanja


----------



## thoru (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo sytanja,

dein O in Pfade umzuwandeln war schon der richtige Weg. 
Nun musst du nur noch den Text einfügen, ich 
würde mal vorschlagen das als Mengentext zu 
machen. Jetzt wählst du beide aus, vorher darauf
geachtet das dein O-Pfad vor dem Text liegt in der
Ebenenpalette und klickst im Menü "Text" auf Umfliessen-Erstellen. 
Danach windet sich dein Text einwandfrei um dein O.
Den Einzug kannst du noch entsprechend in der 
Absätzepalette einstellen.


cu
thoru


----------



## sytanja (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo thoru,
danke für den Tipp, ich habe das probiert!
Habe also mein O in Pfade umgewandelt, den anderen Text geschrieben (als Textfeld, wußte nicht genau was du mit Mengentext meinst!). Das O war vor dem anderen Text , aber beim Umfließen passierte nix!
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
Tanja


----------



## thoru (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo sytanja,

mit Flächentext meine ich, du nimmst das 
Text-Werkzeug und ziehst bei gdrückter Maustaste 
(links) einen Rahmen auf. In diesen Rahmen scheibst
oder kopierst du deinen Text hinein und dann die 
gleiche Prozedur wie oben beschrieben.


cu
thoru


----------



## sytanja (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo thoru,
jetzt habe ichs verstanden, aber ich habe wohl die Frage falsch formuliert. Es geht darum, dass der Text sich um die Rundung vom O legen soll, also der text soll um die Rundung außen herum geschrieben stehen. Deshalb habe ich es ursprünglich mit dem Pfadtextwerkzeug probiert.
Hast du dazu auch einen Tipp?
Danke, sytanja


----------



## thoru (23. Juni 2004)

Hallo sytanja,
in welcher Form soll denn Text um die Rundung herumlaufen? Ich habe dir hier mal zwei Beispiele
rangehängt.

Beide Möglichkeiten werden dir im dem Text-Werkzeug geboten. Einmal ist es das Pfadtext-Werkzeug (1)
und das anderemal ist es das Vertikale Pfadtext-Werkzeug(2). Es reicht aber nicht aus dein O nur in Pfade umzuwandeln,
sondern du musst auch noch den zusammengesetzten Pfad ablösen. Das geht am einfachsten 
indem du das Objekt markierst und nach einem Rechtsklick auf "Zusammengesetzten Pfad ablösen"
klickst. Hiernach ist dein O zwar einfarbig doch kannst du jetzt die mittlere Ellips anwählen und entsprechend
einfärben.

cu
thoru


----------



## thoru (23. Juni 2004)

....hier nun endlich die Beispiele








cu
thoru


----------



## sytanja (24. Juni 2004)

Super, jetzt habe ichs endlich geschafft!
Vielen, vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
lg
sytanja


----------

